# what i am working with...lots of picture too many if you ask me lol



## Pushpa (Jun 16, 2006)

i tried to get a pic of all of it but i am missing some stuff and now i am kinda peeved because i can't find some of the crap i missed like my touch lipstick where is it this will be like the millionth time i have lost a touch lipstick....i have a couple more lipglass/lustre and lipsticks i can't find and some brushe my mom took 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eww like i want them back and i forgot to inclue all the cleansers and whatnot from the bathroom...so this is like 90% of all of my junk 





^^this is everything clumped up




^^my black/highlight palette and my yellow-blue




^^my oranges to reds and the two shadows i just recently got turquatic and waternymph and two pigments from pupa don't have names but i love them and then two premade palettes that i had gotten




^^my purples and then the gold/brown palette




^^my face junk so my foundations beauty powder and bronzers




^^my fluidlines i can say i am not a fan i don't really use them




^^my sis and i share pigs i normally give her the actual container and keep mine in little sample but the top three i just forgot to dish out




^^paints and jeeze i can't find two of them 




and my mascara and my fave liquidline stilleto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







^^my lipsticks i need more i am in love with l/s and i am missing so many of them man it's like my purses eat them




^^lipglass and lustres 




^^gelee's, lipstain and a black lipmix




^^the rest of it clumped together




^^all my blushes i lost two depotting and they just couldn't be saved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the rectange ones are from marykay




^^the loves of my life my lashes




^^some of the skincare from mac i use i have green gel, cleanse off oil, and everyday lotion cleanser but forgot to stick them in there




^^my brushes in my brish clutch and i know they look so yucky hahah i NEED to wash them...and my mom took my other 187 and a few others like 217's 239 and a couple more why is she stealing from me hahaha




^^these are just the bags i have the brush clutch and the carry one hahah i can't rem what its called


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice very versatile collection.  I also envy your nice little labeling jobs on the palettes.


----------



## Femme Noir (Jun 16, 2006)

love it! fun fun


----------



## Glow (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in love with your collection, 
I swear i've seen you in the MAC store in Edmonton.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Awsome, u have such a nice collection  Soooooooooooo jealous


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_I'm in love with your collection, 
I swear i've seen you in the MAC store in Edmonton._

 

you prob have i have been working quite a lot for the past little while


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 16, 2006)

I love touch lipstick...my favourite, needs its own picture! btw what camera do you use? 

fabulous eyelash collection but you have great natural ones so dont really need them IMHO!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2006)

pusshhpppaa! that's an AWESOME collection girl! ita with pumpkincat.. it's very versatile!!


----------



## Lisheous (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, I love your collection, great color selection, I would love to have it. *Lisheous*


----------



## Lisheous (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, I love your collection, great color selections, I would love to have it. *Lisheous*


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_I love touch lipstick...my favourite, needs its own picture! btw what camera do you use? 

fabulous eyelash collection but you have great natural ones so dont really need them IMHO!_

 

i have a canon sd400  its 5mp and not too expensive i got it for around 200 bucks and that's canadian


and thanks you guys i just love fake lashes hahaha


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 16, 2006)

wow! that's a nice collection. i'm a big falsies fan


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice stuff 
Very organized


----------



## polobear45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice collection !!!
Are you able to name the lipsticks in the picture ,please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking for a pink lipstick that would look good on our skintone 

Thanks


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 22, 2006)

the 4 pinks are from left to right creme le femme, up the amp (purple but looks pink in pic) girl about town and pink poodle


----------



## XoXo (Jun 22, 2006)

GREAT collection


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 27, 2006)

Lovely collection! But you had to lose the one lipstick shade i've been considering buying and would love to see a pic of! Oh and a pic of you wearing it if you ever find it would be great, i really can't figure out wether i like it even after trying it in real life. You're more tan than me so if it looks pretty on you then i think i should be able to pull it off aswell.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice!!!  but how is that rimmel mascara?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_i am missing so many of them man it's like my purses eat them_

 
Haha, boy do I know what you mean!


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_very nice!!!  but how is that rimmel mascara?_

 

i really like it to be honest it is the little comb mascara it works wonderful underneath pro long lash and pro lash....the rimmel seperates all the lashes and it is a very wet mascara...so all in all i love it hahaha


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Lovely collection! But you had to lose the one lipstick shade i've been considering buying and would love to see a pic of! Oh and a pic of you wearing it if you ever find it would be great, i really can't figure out wether i like it even after trying it in real life. You're more tan than me so if it looks pretty on you then i think i should be able to pull it off aswell._

 


i found an old fotd 








thast touch l/s it is soooo creamy you'll love it i find it is like chapstick hahaha if that makes sense


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 27, 2006)

It looks gorgeous on you! I don't think it'll look that good on me, it seemed abit murky looking on me when i tried it but then again the MAC lights are so unreliable.

The reason i want it is because as far as i know from my search that lipstick is the closest colour to Hover lipliner colour which i love to bits and use all the time and i wish it came in lipstick form!

I know what you mean about the texture, it felt really sheer and soft. Looks i know what i'm getting for my 1st B2M lipstick! Thankyou for the picture!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 30, 2006)

WOWZA!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't mind, I was wondering what the name of l/g is (2nd row directly in the middle) and the second to last lip gelee (on the right side)? TIA!!


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 1, 2006)

^^^ i believe it is ornamentalism lustre glass


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 1, 2006)

gorgeous collection Pushpa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all your piggies, great selection there.  Also lovin your lashes, you have a nice collection there!


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! What an awesome collection!  May I ask what is the bottle in your "face stuff" that looks white?


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 4, 2006)

^^^ it's hyper real the plain foundation


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

i ALWAYS lose my touch lipstick. HAHA thats so funny what a coincidence


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 8, 2006)

I am in love with your brush collection


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

so organized! nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

haha, i've had one of those marykay blushes for years and i never knew how i got, where i got it or what brand it was. thanks. they work great though.


----------

